# Sending sample from Amazon to Fire



## ReneAZ (Jan 1, 2011)

I have only had my Fire for less than a week (and LOVE it!   but am having a problem today.
I tried to send a book sample from the Amazon website (on my laptop) to my Fire, and it never came through.
It worked when I sent it to my K3 (and has always worked to the K3), but when I selected the Fire as where to send it, it never came across.
Any ideas why?

Oh, I finally used the web browser on the Fire, found the book, and clicked get sample, and got the sample on my Fire that way, but it is more convenient for me to do it from my laptop.

Thanks,
Rene


----------



## fluffygood (Feb 4, 2011)

Try the new "Send to Kindle" software

http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/?docId=1000719931


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

Did it get sent to the K3?  There is a dropdown list on the webpage where you pick which Kindle you want to send it to.  After that, you should be able to go to "Manage my Kindle' and the Actions menu next to the book should have an option "Deliver to my..." where you can tell it to go to any of your other kindles as well.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The Fire doesn't seem to 'phone home' as often as the eInk kindles. . . .I've frequently needed to do a sync to have something show up.  But that always triggers it . .even for samples.

BTW, the "send to kindle" utility for your PC is for sending personal documents, not Kindle book samples.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> The Fire doesn't seem to 'phone home' as often as the eInk kindles. . . .I've frequently needed to do a sync to have something show up. But that always triggers it . .even for samples.


That's what always works for me too.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Dragle said:


> Did it get sent to the K3? There is a dropdown list on the webpage where you pick which Kindle you want to send it to. After that, you should be able to go to "Manage my Kindle' and the Actions menu next to the book should have an option "Deliver to my..." where you can tell it to go to any of your other kindles as well.


Samples don't show up in "Manage Your Kindle." They aren't included in your Kindle library. 

Betsy


----------



## ReneAZ (Jan 1, 2011)

sparklemotion said:


> That's what always works for me too.


I have tried "sync" - and it still doesn't bring over the sample. 
I know samples aren't managed through the "manage my kindle" link at Amazon.
As I said, I finally got it through the Fire web browser - and downloaded the sample.
However, I really, really want to do it through my laptop. I tested it again; 30 min ago, on my laptop I requested a book sample, making sure my Fire was selected, but nothing has come yet. 
I guess I wil contact CS; I don't understand why it is not working.

Thanks,
Rene


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

ReneAz, regarding samples in "Manage Your Kindle," I was responding to the poster I quoted.

The sample should show up on your Carousel with the word "Sample" on it, as you know since you did it through the web app.  I just ordered a sample on my iPad, and it showed up on my carousel.  (I did restart the Fire first, though, because it had locked up since I last looked at it about an hour earlier.

Have you checked your notifications in the upper left corner?

Also, have you tried restarting the Fire? (Hold the power key down for twenty seconds until the screen turns black, then restarting.

Betsy


----------



## ReneAZ (Jan 1, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> ReneAz, regarding samples in "Manage Your Kindle," I was responding to the poster I quoted.
> The sample should show up on your Carousel with the word "Sample" on it, as you know since you did it through the web app. I just ordered a sample on my iPad, and it showed up on my carousel. (I did restart the Fire first, though, because it had locked up since I last looked at it about an hour earlier.
> Have you checked your notifications in the upper left corner?
> Also, have you tried restarting the Fire? (Hold the power key down for twenty seconds until the screen turns black, then restarting.
> ...


Hi Betsy,
Yeah, I really don't understand why it isn't working. I tried everything you mentioned.
I will call CS and ask them. Thanks for all the responses people!

Rene


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

ReneAZ said:


> Hi Betsy,
> Yeah, I really don't understand why it isn't working. I tried everything you mentioned.
> I will call CS and ask them. Thanks for all the responses people!
> 
> Rene


Let us know! I know it's frustrating...

Betsy


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Samples don't show up in "Manage Your Kindle." They aren't included in your Kindle library.
> 
> Betsy


Sorry for the misinformation. I was thinking of regular and library books, and as I haven't tried samples myself I shouldn't have made the assumption they would work the same way.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Dragle said:


> Sorry for the misinformation. I was thinking of regular and library books, and as I haven't tried samples myself I shouldn't have made the assumption they would work the same way.


 

Not a problem...also, unless Amazon has changed somethings, samples are not DRM'd and can be moved from device to device.

Betsy


----------

